# Боль в шейно-грудном отделе (ставят грыжу, протрузии, извитость сонной артерии)



## Anastasia_17041990 (22 Окт 2018)

Добрый день, есть очень сложная проблема, не у меня а у моего супруга!
Боль в шее и позвоночнике..... никак не можем понять причину! по мрт ставят грыжу, присутствует стеноз, и есть извитость сонной артерии.... были у нейрохирурга утверждает что операция не нужна, но боль есть и уже длиться на протяжении 5 лет и она постоянная и ежедневная, от боли ухудшается состояние появляется у него головокружение, периодически онемение рук. Может вы мне сможете чем то помочь? и прояснить ситуацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

@Anastasia_17041990, боли шее и позвоночнике ... она постоянная и ежедневная.
Опишите подробно где и как боли и на сколько баллов из 10
Головокружение.
Опишите как и когда.
Периодическое онемение рук
Опишите в какое время и от чего и когда проходит.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (22 Окт 2018)

Боль в шее, он просыпается с болью каждый день, оценивает свою боль на 8 балов, головокружение происходит может и с утра подняться с головокружением, а так в течении дня при усилении боли может настигать его внезапно, у него работа за рулем (водитель). что касаемо онемение рук, то не часто но бывает и опять же это наступает при усиление боли в шее, боль у него ноющая, постоянная по шее и спускается на плечи......


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

Боль в шее, он просыпается с болью каждый день, оценивает свою боль на 8 балов, 
8 из 10. Много.
Как лечили?

..головокружение происходит может и с утра подняться с головокружением, а так в течении дня при усилении боли может настигать его внезапно, у него работа за рулем (водитель)....
Суточное мониторирование экг делали? Экстрастстолы есть?

.,. что касаемо онемение рук, то не часто но бывает и опять же это наступает при усиление боли в шее, боль у него ноющая, постоянная по шее и спускается на плечи..
То есть не утрам просыпается от онемения, а онемение всегда при обострении боли в шее?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (22 Окт 2018)

Нет, по утрам онемения нет, онемения появляются при усиление боли в шее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

То есть в день исследования голова у него не кружилась?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (23 Окт 2018)

Добрый день, да в день исследования головокружения не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Тогда нельзя исключить сердечную причину.

А по головокружениям из-за вестибулярного аппарата, надо делать специальные вестибулярные пробы.
Врач называется отоневролог.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а по остальному, скажите? ведь мучает боль в шее и отсюда идут все последствия: головокружения, шаткость и т.д.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Возможно и из шеи, но все укладывается в причины позвоночника.
Список причин гораздо больше:
Головокружения:
1. Системные - нарушением функций вестибулярного аппарата;
-  центральное – при поражении мозговых структур
- периферическое – при поражении нервных узлов, нервов, полукружных каналов
(болезнь Меньера; вестибулярный нейронит; доброкачественное позиционное пароксизмальное головокружение (ДППГ);  невринома VIII пары черепных нервов и другие опухоли; черепно-мозговые травмы (ЧМТ); токсическое поражение; вертебро-базилярная недостаточность; мигрень; височная эпилепсия;  энцефалиты; демиелинизирующие заболевания (обычно – рассеянный склероз);аномалии развития позвонков шейного отдела, а также основания черепа)

2. Несистемное - нарушением функций систем обеспечивающих  вестибулярный аппарат
- нарушения систем поддержания равновесия – зрительного анализатора, вестибулярного аппарата и проприоцептивного механизма (дисфункции вестибулярной системы без поражения полукружных каналов, при этом больной, закрыв глаза, теряет способность поддерживать равновесие; поражения мозжечка, при котором контроль зрения не влияет на выраженность симптоматики;  поражения подкорковых нервных центров; нарушения передачи импульсов от зрительного анализатора, проприорецепторов;  приема некоторых медикаментов, влияющих на нервную проводимость)
- предобморочное состояние, при котором головокружение вызвано резким ухудшением питания любого из описанных выше элементов
- психогенное головокружение, возникающее при тревожных или депрессивных состояниях


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (24 Окт 2018)

Доброе утро)
Просто скажите что можно сделать?
К каким врачам можно обратиться? и вообще в каком направлении двигаться)
Так как уже действительно нет сил..... мучается с болью безумно......может у Вас в центре помогут разобраться с причиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Вам надо вестибулярные пробы, лучше в Центре нарушения равновесия в Гута клиник.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, они и с болями в шее помогут?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Это нет. Это к нам, на форум.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, тогда скажите как нам действовать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2018)

Опишите, что и как болит в шейном отделе


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (26 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро)
у него ноющая боль, от затылка до лопаток, она усиливается ближе к обеду, когда крутит головой появляются прохрусты причем у него сразу ухудшается состояние в целом, полноценно шея не поворачивается в стороны, всегда происходит это с трудом и главное что интересно, у него она болит не важно в какой позе он находится лежит, стоит или сидит....и что с этим "счастьем" делать никто не знает, врачи говорят, да есть проблема с позвоночником но никто не берется лечить.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2018)

@Anastasia_лечить надо. В анализах что с СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (27 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, прикладываю анализ крови


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Теперь шея болит.
Все нормально.
Общий анализ с СОЭ?

А как лечите боль в шее?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (27 Окт 2018)

Вот сейчас закончил физио-процедуры карипазим+эуфилин, перерыв 30дней и снова начнет месяц ходить и больше ничем.а вот общий анализ не сдавали с СОЭ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

А правильное поведение, лфк?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (28 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а что подразумеваете под правильным поведением?   На ЛФК не ходил никогда

А встретится мы с Вами как то можем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2018)

Тема есть на форуме и на моем сайте.
Нашли уже?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (29 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тема есть на форуме и на моем сайте.
> Нашли уже?


неа)


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2018)

@Anastasia_17041990, Вам в помощь - 
Профилактика боли в спине


----------



## АлексейТ (29 Окт 2018)

Если боль 8 из 10,то от такой боли не уснёшь,а если уснёшь сон будет короткий по 20-30 мин
Опять же стоит разделить: просыпается и появляется боль/просыпается от боли.
Онемения по всей руке или только пальцы?Что с подвижностью руки?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (29 Окт 2018)

@АлексейТ, он и спит у меня постоянно просыпаясь, просыпается и появляется боль, но бывает такое особенно если меняются погодные условия, то просыпается от боли, онемения у него только пальцы, а так подвижность рук у него заторможенная, честно говоря.....то есть нет такой резкости в движении


----------



## АлексейТ (29 Окт 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> онемения у него только пальцы


Сразу все онемели?

На ЛФК можно никуда не ходить - в интернете есть упражнения на все случаи.Главное не делать ничего через боль.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (29 Окт 2018)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> На ЛФК можно никуда не ходить - в интернете есть упражнения на все случаи.Главное не делать ничего через боль.


Да вот в том то и дело, что он не может ни какой физкультурой заниматься так как болит

Что касаемо онемения у него бывает при сильной боли, а так онемение идет на двух нижних пальцах, на обеих руках


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2018)

Локтевой нерв.


> Боль в шее, он просыпается с болью каждый день, оценивает свою боль на 8 балов, головокружение происходит может и с утра подняться с головокружением, а так в течении дня при усилении боли может настигать его внезапно, у него работа за рулем (водитель). что касаемо онемение рук, то не часто но бывает и опять же это наступает при усиление боли в шее, боль у него ноющая, постоянная по шее и спускается на плечи......


Просыпается от боли или от онемения 4-5 пальцев?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (30 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Локтевой нерв.
> 
> Просыпается от боли или от онемения 4-5 пальцев?


от боли!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2018)

Получается пока нет анализа на СОЭ.
И нет обследования на  головокружение

По боли.
Прем НПВП, 2 недели, приносит облегчение?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (31 Окт 2018)

А что такое НПВП?????


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2018)

Нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты Найз, Мелоксикам, Дикрофенак


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (31 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, вчера были в клинике Бобыря, назначили лечение уколы вольтарен 5 шт, сначала два дня подряд, потом через день и мильгамму колоть на протяжении 10 дней


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (4 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нестероидные противовоспалительные препараты Найз, Мелоксикам, Дикрофенак


добрый день, а скажите в течении какого времени начинает действовать вольтарен???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2018)

15-30 минут


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (5 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 15-30 минут


ну вот уже проделали 4 укола, к сожалению без вариантов, не помогает, ему становится легче после массажа, но не надолго..... и потом снова появляется ноющая боль


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2018)

Так кроме вольтарена есть ещё куча лечения.
Физиотерапию закончили?
Что-то ещё делаете?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (6 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, физиотерапию, да закончили..... сейчас на данный момент делаем вольтарен и мильгамма, прописали воротник для вытягивание шеи по два часа в день ходить, и аппликатор Кузнецова, во всё это лечение сейчас и проходим... ему еще правда предложили РЧД??? что можете поэтому сказать???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2018)

Рчд - можно попробовать.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (6 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а скажите мы к Вам на консультацию приехать можем?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, РЧД оно временно поможет или всё таки у него боль уйдет полностью? и скажите хотелось бы сделать МРТ еще раз, так как делали его вначале марта, вопрос заключается в том, что какой лучше сделать с контрастом или без? и что дает контраст?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Контраст - показаний нет.
РЧД - если эффективно, то чаще надолго.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (8 Ноя 2018)

То есть сделать обычное? и этого будет достаточно?
А подскажите где в какой клинике его можно сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Мрт? Да у нас и сделайте.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (8 Ноя 2018)

Да! надо сделать мрт. потому что вольтарен не подействовал совсем

предложили правда еще сделать блокаду из 5 препаратов, но только не все нейрохирурги это делают..... и безумно настаивают на рчд, но мы даже еще не знаем, что и о чего болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> предложили правда еще сделать блокаду из 5 препаратов, но только не все нейрохирурги это делают..... и безумно настаивают на рчд, но мы даже еще не знаем, что и о чего болит


Согласен не ясно.
Поэтому в стандарте сперва делают блокаду и при наличии эффекта- РЧД


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (8 Ноя 2018)

Что значит при наличии эффекта?

@Доктор Ступин, и еще вопрос МРТ нужно делать позвоночника и головы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Голова кружится, лучше и мозги посмотреть.


Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> Что значит при наличии эффекта?


Если эффекта от блокады нет, то рчд так же может. Тут уже решаете Вы с врачом


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (9 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если эффекта от блокады нет, то рчд так же может. Тут уже решаете Вы с врачом


Понятно, только вопрос в том


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если эффекта от блокады нет, то рчд так же может. Тут уже решаете Вы с врачом


А
А у Вас в клинике не делают РЧД? или может есть препараты сильные которые действительно могут воздействовать на боль?
И может какое то надо обследование пройти для выявление причины боли? хочется уже чтоб поставили диагноз? и лечится? подскажите каким путем пойти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

Рчд не делают. Блокады делаем, но если это ради рчд, то должен делать тот же врач.0, что будет делать рчд. В Москве Аксис.
Все есть.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (9 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рчд не делают. Блокады делаем, но если это ради рчд, то должен делать тот же врач.0, что будет делать рчд. В Москве Аксис.
> Все есть.


Подскажите мне какое правильное обследование сделать, чтоб распознать причину боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

Найти доктора.

А почему больные мышцы и больные суставы Вас удовлетворяют. Ничего другого я понимаю Вам не предлагают.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (9 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Найти доктора.
> 
> А почему больные мышцы и больные суставы Вас удовлетворяют. Ничего другого я понимаю Вам не предлагают.


в том то и дело мы не можем врача найти, вот правда... ничего другого да, нам не предлагают


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (13 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день, вчера настала критическая точка, муж почувствовал безумную боль, в плоть до того что шея не поворачивалась..... всю ночь не спал...., крик души уже...помогите, что делать???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2018)

Уколоть обезболивающее и ехать к хирургу.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (13 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, к хирургу? или нейрохирургу? и если так то может вы посоветуете кого нибудь?
И какое обезболивающие лучше уколоть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2018)

Лучше-то, что уже колол.
Или Ксефокам 8 мг, можно принять и в таблетках


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (13 Ноя 2018)

А по врачам что скажите? хирург или нейрохирург? и может посоветуете кого


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2018)

Нейрохирург конечно, это если готовы оперироваться.
Если не готовы, то надо к врачу для снятия болевого синдрома.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (13 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, да надо понимать, что оперировать, были у нейрохирурга утверждает что оперировать не нужно....но боль у него безумная, посоветуйте врача, если есть такой знакомый?


----------



## AIR (13 Ноя 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> да надо понимать, что оперировать


Эт точно!


Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> были у нейрохирурга утверждает что оперировать не нужно....но боль у него безумная


А мы посмотрим на первую страничку темы и увидим


Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> усилении боли может настигать его внезапно, *у него работа за рулем (водитель)*.


"Так вот где собака порылась!" Как говаривал незабвенный Михаил Сергеевич! !


Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> посоветуйте врача,


Так как имеются явные манифестные нарушения мышечно-тонического толка,  то и нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений на шейном уровне. .. Всего то.
P.S.  Ах да, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (13 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, Вы этим занимаетесь?


----------



## AIR (13 Ноя 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> Вы этим занимаетесь?


Нуу.. как Вам сказать..


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (14 Ноя 2018)

@AIR, ну я догадалась)))) а в чём будет заключаться эта терапия? Что будете делать?


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2018)

@Anastasia_17041990, м-даа. . Вы тоже умеете поставить в тупик простым вопросом.. Может,  чтобы долго и муторно не расписывать, почитаете диссертацию  (онау меня кстати как раз по шее), а я уже потом по более конкретным вопросам отвечу..


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (14 Ноя 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> @Anastasia_17041990, м-даа. . Вы тоже умеете поставить в тупик простым вопросом.. Может,  чтобы долго и муторно не расписывать, почитаете диссертацию  (онау меня кстати как раз по шее), а я уже потом по более конкретным вопросам отвечу..


Да я такая, могу всё))), Вы невролог и мануальный терапевт? С вами как то побеседовать еще можно? Просто хочу уже решить этот вопрос, раз определили, что у него то значит теперь надо идти дальше и понимать как с этим бороться)))


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> Вы невролог и мануальный терапевт?


Нет, я педиатр и мануальный терапевт 


Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> С вами как то побеседовать еще можно?


Типа за "рюмкой чаю", заходите.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (14 Ноя 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Нет, я педиатр и мануальный терапевт
> 
> Типа за "рюмкой чаю", заходите.


Тогда глупый вопрос куда заходить и когда?


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> Тогда глупый вопрос куда заходить и когда?


Аналогичный ответ написать в "личные сообщения "


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (14 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, выкладываю результаты анализов

 

 

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер, все анализы прикрепляю, и снимки, дальнейшие наши действия какие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Боковой снимок поясничного отдела сфотографирован плохо.
Болезни Бехтерева по анализам, нет.
Болезнь Шойэрман-Мау по снимкам, есть.

Снимок крестца и КПС суставов не делали?


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (15 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимок крестца и КПС суставов не делали?


 А что такое КПС?


----------



## La murr (15 Дек 2018)

Anastasia_17041990 написал(а):


> А что такое КПС?


Крестцово-подвздошное сочленение, Анастасия.


----------



## Anastasia_17041990 (15 Дек 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Крестцово-подвздошное сочленение, Анастасия.


спасибо)))


----------

